
Interdisciplinary and physics challenges of Network Theory - mathgenius
http://arxiv.org/abs/1509.00345
======
Radim
For a great, accessible intro talk on this topic, check out Geoffrey West's
"On Complexity":

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DFFVSvAr7Wc](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DFFVSvAr7Wc)

------
hugh4
I must admit my BS detectors are set off when anyone claims that their own
little field of expertise is going to have a major impact on brain dynamics
_and_ quantum technologies _and_ quantum gravity.

~~~
GFK_of_xmaspast
The author is seriously overselling their claim, which is regretably common in
the 'complex networks' field.

~~~
ala_la
Which claim is she overselling?

It reads like a fairly conservative and well argued call for the continued
involvement of theoretical physicists and mathematicians in the already very
successful field of complex networks- and this is from one of the best
researchers in the field.

She is not claiming network science will take over and be at the heart of
everything, but rather that network science has already had great success in
widely different areas of science and as domain specialists become
increasingly involved, it is important not to lose the focus on the
theoretical underpinnings which can be shared across domains.

------
mitchtbaum
Are there news sites that focus on network theory, complexity theory, chaos
theory, information theory, etc?

~~~
jesuslop
You can check John Baez's Azimuth blog (math oriented) at

[https://johncarlosbaez.wordpress.com](https://johncarlosbaez.wordpress.com).

